

 Corn biofuels worse than gasoline on global warming in short term - 001sky
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/apr/20/corn-biofuels-gasoline-global-warming

======
001sky
There seem to be limits on both sides of this debate.

What is 'news' here is not that one-side or the other has 'won'.

